# Keeffer's freewebs



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Keeffer has his own website for a couple of months now. Recently I changed it and added tons of pics, a contact page and a link page! And I've put a new pic on the frontpage. So I'd say check it out. Most pages are in Dutch, but it's always fun to see Keeffer, right? Tell me what you think about it, please. And don't forget to sign the guestbook (it's called 'gastenboek' so now you know where to look )!

www.freewebs.com/amilliondreamscircleoflife


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

love the pic of keefer on the front... he's so handsome


your webpage is awesome as well!


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Cathryn! Yeay you've signed my guestbook, i'm so happy now


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Your website is great! I love it! I didn't sign the guestbook, guess that means I get to go back! :cheer:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

great site
keefer looks stunning as always


----------

